# New Vet at Mailleraye sur Seine



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Lots of motorhomers use the excellent aire at La Mailleraye sur Seine as a way to by-pass Rouen and its heavy traffic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

It's a very pleasant and popular aire, right alongside the Seine which we use regularly and when we passed through last week we noticed that a new vet had opened up on the main street just a couple of hundred yards from the aire. We went in, asked for "return to UK" certification and got an appointment later the same morning. All went OK with the vet and he charged us €15 + the cost of the worming treatment (€6 for our small dog) although he would have been prepared to administer our own medication had we taken it with us.

He tells us that the new practice is a branch of a larger setup at Bourg-Achard nearby and has been opened with a view to catering for UK motorhomers using the nearby aire. There isn't a vet in attendance all the time but it takes only a few minutes for one to attend from their main practice. There is a receptionist there during office hours and Saturday morning.

If you want to use the service it would be best to phone first, the phone number is 02.35.05.37.67 although if you call in the office they can usually arrange for a vet to be available within an hour or two. Parking is possible outside but not really necessary due to the very close proximity to the aire.

PS: The receptionists english is a bit basic but the vet speaks excellent english.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you have the exact address for the new Vet so that I can find it on Google Street map?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

Address is: Cabinet Veterinaire, 58 Rue de la République, 76940 La Mailleraye-sur-Seine.

GPS is: 49.482021 0.772677


----------

